# Cleveland - Saturday 5th August



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

I will be hitting Cleveland in the late afternoon to check out some reef sections I hadn't noticed.

Look for a new white Falcon with a Rhino Rack and Swing Double around 3.30 pm.

The plan at this stage is to paddle out from the VMR boat ramp, around the bay to some sections of sheltered reef (approx 3 K's). This should be a lot quieter than the area I hit today (30/7) which was nearer the channel and conseqently very busy with power boats, jet skis & sail boats. I'd say the noise kept the snapper away.

We'd like to fish through dusk up to about 7pm - so make sure you have any relevant lighting and safety gear.

Main species in this area are Tailor & Snapper + some other reef species.

Best tactics seem to be pillies or Squid on the traditional Snapper rig or floated.

Alternatively some soft plastics seem to be very productive, including colours such as red, grey and pumpkinseed.

I'd also suggest trolling some lures or flesh baits on the way around to see if you can pick up a tailor.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all - locations change from Noosa to Cleveland.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Will make it an early morning start due to the predicted late swell


----------

